# Olympus PEN E-PL5 Micro Four Thirds camera



## editor (Nov 16, 2012)

I just bought one of these fellas as a second body for my OM-D and so far I'm pretty impressed. It uses the same amazing sensor as the OM-D but the camera is much smaller.

Low light performance is superb too - I took this last night on a stage where there was no white light at all - just hard to photograph blue light (28mm equiv f2.3).


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2012)

It really is as good as the OM-D.









> _The Pen E-PL5 changes the game by reducing the image quality gap between the micro 4:3 and the NEX APS-C formats. For color depth, the Sony cameras_
> _ retain an advantage of 1 bit, more or less — fairly hard to detect on a photo. For dynamic range, the Pen E-PL5 is outdistanced by the NEX-5N by one full stop in terms of exposure latitude — ultimately not very much, given that the NEX-5N is a champion in this area. But compared to the NEX-7, with its score of 12.7EV, the Olympus_
> _ is pretty much in the same league in this category with a score of 12.3EV._”


http://www.43rumors.com/dxomark-tested-the-e-pl5-sensor-beats-the-e-m5-by-a-negligible-1-point/


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 21, 2012)

The E-PM2 also carries the OM-D sensor.

http://www.dxomark.com/index.php/Pu...ntry-level-hybrid-gets-top-of-the-line-sensor

same DXOmark of 72


----------

